# طقس سر الزيجـــة



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

الزواج هو سر مقدس للارتباط بين رجل و امرأة ارتباطاً مقدساً على يد كاهن شرعى 0

- بهذا الارتـباط المقدس الـسرى يصير الرجل و المرأة واحداً و ليس بعد اثنين مثلما قال السيد المسيح :

" يترك الرجل أباه و أمه و يلتصق بامرأته و يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً " .

و لقد عبر القديس بولس الرسول عن قدسية سر الزواج بتعبير غاية فى الأهمية بقوله : 

" هذا السر عظيم " ( أف 5: 32)0

و للزواج المسيحى ( 3 ) غايات سامية على الأقل : 

1- التعاون بين الرجل و المرأة : حياة الـشركة و المحبة0 

2- الـتناسل و ولادة الأولاد : نمو الجنس البشرى0 

3- الحصانة من الزنى و النجاسة0 

أولاً: التعاون بين الرجل و المرأة:

- قال الرب فى ( تك 2:18) " لا يحسن أن يكون آدم وحيداً000"

- ( 1كو11:9) " خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل " أى لتساعده فى الحياة0

معنى نظيره : أى إنسان مثله من جنسه تقف بجواره فى كل ظروف الحياة0

ثانياً: التناسل و ولادة الأولاد:

و ذلك لحفظ النوع البشرى من الانقراض و لإسعاد الزوجين0 

( مز126: 3-5) " البنون ميراث من الرب ... لمن يملأ جعبته منهم" .

( مز128: 3-6) " تكون زوجتك مثل كرمة مخصبة... " .

فإذا أعطى الرب الزوجين أولاداً ، فهو ميراث من عند الرب .

و إن لم يسمح بإعطاء أطفال لا يحزنا بل يقولا: لتكن إرادة الرب فى حياة تسليم0

لأن المسيحية لا تعتبر إنجاب الأطفال الهدف الأول من الزواج بل الهدف الثانى بعد التعاون و المشاركة لذلك لا تسمح الكنيسة بالطلاق فى حالة كون أحد الزوجين عاقراً . 

ثالثا: الحصانة من الزنى و النجاسة:

( 1كو7 ) " خير للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة ( لا يتزوج ) .... و لكن ..... فإن التزوج أفضل من التحرق( الشهوة )0

فالزواج : حفظ الفضيلة و منع انتشار الرذيلة0 

و يتميز الزواج المسيحى بسمات معينة :

1- الوحدانية: تتمسك المسيحية بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة لأنه فى الأصل فى البدء خلقهما ذكراً و أنثى أى آدم واحد و حواء واحدة و بالزواج يصــــيران واحداً فى المــسيح فهما ليس بعد اثنين بل جسداً واحداً0 

2- الاستمرارية: الأصل فى الزواج هو الاستمرارية و عدم الطلاق إلا :

أ?- لعلة الزنى لأنه لا يسمح بدخول شخص غريب فى حياة أحدهما وينفى وحدانية الزواج و يدنس قدسيته0

ب- الزنا الروحى أى إنكار الإيمان المسيحى0

3- الاتحاد: فالأسرة الروحية تثمر بالروح القدس: الفضائل المسيحي – الأولاد – الخدمة .



طقس الاكليل المقدس :

ينقسم الى : 

1- الخطبة0 2- عقد الأملاك0 3- الأكليل المقدس0



أولا: طقس الخطبة:

و هى تسبق الزواج و هى ليست من أسرار الكنيسة0 

فهى اتفاق اختيارى صادر عن حب طاهر لغاية مقدسة بين رجل و امرأة بأن يقبلا الاقتران ببعضهما عن رضى

واختيار و يسمى الرجل : خطيباً0

وتسمى المرأة : خطيبة0

والحد الأدنى لسن الزواج ( 18 ) سنة للرجل ، و( 16 ) سنة للمرأة ولا يوجد موانع شرعية أوموانع شخصية.

يتفق على فترة الخطبة و تدون فى محضر الخطبة الموقع عليه فى محفل شرعى و تنتهى الخطوبة بالزواج 

إنشاء الله. لا يوجد حد أقصى لفترة الخطوبة و ينصح ألا تزيد لمنع المشاكل .

طقس الخطبة:

1- الرشومات . 2- صلاة الشكر .

3- خين إفران . 4- طلبة .

ملحوظة:

فى الخطبة لا يلبس الكاهن الدبل للخطيبين بنفسه لأنه وكيل أسرار الله و عمله كأنه من الله ، بل يقوم الخطيبان بتلبيس الدبل لبعضهما علامة الرضا و القبول .

فى الطلبة يطلب الكاهن :

1- أن يفيض الله على الخطيبين برضاه و فضله و أن يبارك مشروع الزواج هذا .

2- أن تكون الخطبة شرعية طاهرة مقدسة .

3- أن يمنح الخطيبين الحياة الهنية ناهجين فى طاعة الله .

4- أن يحفظ رئاسة الكنيسة و يبارك الحاضرين .



أهداف الطلبة :

1- يتعرف كل طرف على الأخر0

2- ينمو الاثنان فى شركة روحية بعيداً عن الحسيات0

3- تتعاون الأسرتان0

4- يتعاون الخطيبان على تدبير أمور الزواج0​


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طقس سر الزيجـــة*

العدول عن الخطبة :

إذا حدثت مشاكل أو ظهرت أسباب يستحيل معها إتمام الزواج ينبغى أن يعدل الطرفان عن الخطبة بطريقة

سليمة و كما دخلا فى محبة يخرجان فى سلام بدون مشاكل0



أسس العدول عن الخطبة:

1- اللجوء للأب الكاهن لعمل محضر العدول و يوقعه الطرفان و بشهادة الشهود و توقيع الكاهن و يأخذ كل طرف نسخة0

2- الطرف الرافض يترك الشبكة و الهدايا غير المستهلكة أما الهدايا المستهلكة فلا كلام عليها0

3- إذا اختلفا يرجعان إلى المجلس الإكليريكى لحفظ الحقوق0 



ثانيا: عقد الأملاك :

هو طقس كان يتم قبل الشروع فى الأكليل0 يتعهد كلا الطرفين بالزواج و تحديد موعد الزواج ،

و يسمى (نصف أكليل) .

و أحياناً تحدث خلافات قبل إتمام الأكليل لذا يفضل تأجيل عقد الأملاك إلى ساعة طقس الأكليل0

لذا طقس عقد الأملاك يجب أن يعمل قبل الأكليل مباشرة و كجزء منه0

ملاحظة : كان الكهنة يعملونه مع الخطوبة و يسمونه نصف إكليل ، و هذا خطأ شنيع لأنه لا يجوز فسخ الخطوبة

بعد عقد الأملاك ، بينما الخطوبة هى فترة تعارف و قابلة للعدول أو الاستمرار0



كلمة املاك:

بمعنى أن كلا من العروسين أصبح ملكاً للأخر فى محبة روحية و اتحاد جسدى0

(1كو7: 4) " ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل "0

فجسد كل منهما أصبح ملكاً للأخر و ليس له أن يتصرف فيه لا بالعلاقات مع الآخرين أو الزنا لأنه ليس ملكه

" ليكن الزواج عندكم مكرماً و المضجع غير نجس " ( عب4: 13) .

و الالتزام بهذا المبدإ يحفظ للحياة الروحية نقاوتها و طهارتها و أمانتها و استمرارها و سعادتها0

طقس عقد الأملاك :

1- الرشومات الثلاثة: باسم ربنا نعقد أملاك الابن ( فلان ) إلى الابنة ( فلانة ) .

2- صلاة الشكر و لحن تاى شورى و يقرأ البولس ( 1كو1: 1-10) ، ( اف4: 3-4)0

3- لحن أجيوس ثم ( مز84: 10-11 ) و الإنجيل ( يو1: 1-17) .

4- ثم يصلى الكاهن (4) صلوات و طلبة خاصة ثم صلاة على الثياب ( البرنس- الزنازين) ،

ثم يختمون الصلاة بأبانا الذى في السموات .



ثالثا: صلاة الأكليل المقدس :

سميت صلاة الأكليل لأنه فى أثنائها يضع الكاهن على رأس العروسين أكليلين و كأنه يتوجهما ملكين فى 

مملكتهما الصغيرة بيت الزوجية0

لا تقام صلاة الأكليل إلا إذا كانا العروسين بكرين أو كان أحدهما مترملاً و الأخر بكراً ،

إما إذا كان الاثنين مترملين فلهما صلوات خاصة0

طقس صلاة الأكليل:

1- صلاة الشكر .

2- البولس ( أف5:2 ) .

3- أجيوس الانجيل ( مت 19: 1-6) .

4- الطلبات .

5- مسح العروسين بالزيت .

6- تتويج العروسين بالأكاليل .

7- تلبيس الدبل: يضع الكاهن دبلة العريس فى بنصر يده اليسرى و تكمل العروس تلبيسها له و كذلك العروس .

8- الوصية يستحسن تكون أمام الهيكل ثم يسلم الكاهن العروس لعريسها بأن يأخذ يدها اليمنى و يسلمها

له فى يده اليمنى ثم يغطى يديهما بلفافة بيضاء0

9- يوصى العريس ثم العروس0

10- صلاة بركة للاثنين و هما راكعان أمام الهيكل و رأسهما متقاربين رمز الارتباط و الاقتران و يداهما

على الكتاب المقدس و يصرف الكاهن الحاضرين بصلاة أبانا الذى في السموات .

و ينصرف الجميع بسلام.​


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طقس سر الزيجـــة*

موضوع  مميز يا جومانه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## beautiful_mind (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طقس سر الزيجـــة*

*كالعادة يا جومانه ..
فى الطريق الواحد وهنا موضوعاتك متميزة و جميلة ..
موضوع جميل أختى الغالية ..
أسرار كنيستنا مقدسة و جميلة ..
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ..
الرب يبارك حياتك ..
أذكرينى فى صلاتك ..​*


----------

